# Intel Library (IPP)



## SacamantecaS (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi!

I need to compile a code that uses the Intel libraries (IPP). I've been searching and have not found much information other than GNU/Linux. I have installed gmake and others, but this library I have not found anything in the ports. Has anyone been able to install these libraries to compile code? Thanks!

Regards


----------

